# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  شروع مهندسی معکوس

## the_milad

سلام، من می خوام مهندسی معکوس رو شروع کنم.
البته علاقمند به اکسپلویت نویسی و پیدا کردن ضعف های امنیتی تو برنامه ها هستم. همچنین تجزیه و تحلیل بدافزارهای کامپیوتری رو هم می خوام انجام بدم.
اما نمی دونم چطوری و از کجا باید مطالعات خودم رو شروع کنم. کسی می تونه راهنمایی دقیق کنه؟
گام به گام توضیح بده باید تو این زمینه چه کاری انجام بدم.

----------


## Securebit

بهتره ابتدا از کتابهایی که در این زمینه نوشته شده شروع کنید، در همین سایت چندین کتاب معرفی شده باز هم میتونید جستجو کنید.

----------


## nasimplus

مهندسی معکوس برای چه چیزهایی کاربر داره؟
یعنی برای نوشتن آنتی ویرورس و بد افزار و اینا فقط از مهندسی معکوس استفاده می کنند؟

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام 
مهندسی معکوس نرم افزار یکی از کاربردهای شناخته شدش که اکثرا باهاش آشنا هستند کرک کردن هستش
کاربردهای تخصصیش هم میشه به آنالیز فایل های اجرایی برای کشف آسیب پذیری, توسعه اکسپلویت برای سواستفاده از این آسیب پذیرها, آنالیز بدافزارها و توسعه اونها و... اشاره کرد.
برای نوشتن آنتی ویروس و بدافزار که از زبان های سی, سی پلاس و اسمبلی عمدتا استفاده میشه ولی باید دانش مهندسی معکوس رو داشته باشی که این دانش هم عمدتا مربوط به مباحث سطح پایین سیستم عامل میشه.اگر هم نخوای خودتو با مباحث سطح پایین درگیر کنی و در سطح یوزر کارکنی, باز هم میشه این ابزارهارو نوشت ولی چیز جالبی از آب درنمیاد.
توضیحات بیشتر خواستید بگید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## typeman9

> سلام، من می خوام مهندسی معکوس رو شروع کنم.
> البته علاقمند به اکسپلویت نویسی و پیدا کردن ضعف های امنیتی تو برنامه ها هستم. همچنین تجزیه و تحلیل بدافزارهای کامپیوتری رو هم می خوام انجام بدم.
> اما نمی دونم چطوری و از کجا باید مطالعات خودم رو شروع کنم. کسی می تونه راهنمایی دقیق کنه؟
> گام به گام توضیح بده باید تو این زمینه چه کاری انجام بدم.




سلام:

فقط زبان اسمبلی .  بهترین زبان برای مهندسی معکوس . برو اسمبلی را یاد بگیر تا بر مهندسی معکوس مسلط شوی .

----------


## typeman9

> سلام 
> مهندسی معکوس نرم افزار یکی از کاربردهای شناخته شدش که اکثرا باهاش آشنا هستند کرک کردن هستش
> کاربردهای تخصصیش هم میشه به آنالیز فایل های اجرایی برای کشف آسیب پذیری, توسعه اکسپلویت برای سواستفاده از این آسیب پذیرها, آنالیز بدافزارها و توسعه اونها و... اشاره کرد.
> برای نوشتن آنتی ویروس و بدافزار که از زبان های سی, سی پلاس و اسمبلی عمدتا استفاده میشه ولی باید دانش مهندسی معکوس رو داشته باشی که این دانش هم عمدتا مربوط به مباحث سطح پایین سیستم عامل میشه.اگر هم نخوای خودتو با مباحث سطح پایین درگیر کنی و در سطح یوزر کارکنی, باز هم میشه این ابزارهارو نوشت ولی چیز جالبی از آب درنمیاد.
> توضیحات بیشتر خواستید بگید.
> موفق باشید.




سلام:

چرا نمی گویید که دانش مهندسی معکوس فقط با تسلط بر زبان اسمبلی  امکان پذیره؟؟؟؟؟؟  لطفا دقیق پاسخ دهید .

----------

